# pactcoffee offer



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

i see pactcoffee are doing £1 for 250g bag of coffee offer, will taking up offer commit you to further orders, as never ordered from them before,


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I believe its an introductory offer, you have to take out a subscription with them that you can cancel at any time.

"If you'd like to give Pact a go for just £1*,**there's no obligation - you can cancel at any time.*

Use voucher code TRYPACTNOW17 to get the discount applied."


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Pact are a subscription service according to the FAQ's on their website. Normal monthly cost is £6.95 or £8.95 for limited editions. It does mention not being rigid in the subscription and being able to pause deliveries for a month or so. I've never used them personally so cannot comment on the service or quality but have a look at their website for more information.

https://www.pactcoffee.com/


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

\ said:


> i see pactcoffee are doing £1 for 250g bag of coffee offer, will taking up offer commit you to further orders, as never ordered from them before,


From previous threads it will commit you to an unending tide of marketing...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

A bit like more 'free trials' (Experian, Spotify)


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

jonc said:


> From previous threads it will commit you to an unending tide of marketing...


thank's that what i thought.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

They don't roast their own. James Gourmet used to do it for them.

Not bad but I just couldn't take the marketing. Total overkill for coffee IMO


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I think they're pretty good on the marketing front. If you don't tell them not to, then you'll get loads but it's also very customisable from what I've seen.

For the coffee I had a a bag and liked it, had another I wasn't impressed with and told them, so they sent me another one for free. I'm going to give one more bag a try and then see from there but you can just log on to the site and pause for as long as you want (I think, or at least for a good time) and you can choose how often you're sent a bag between weekly and monthly. I'm not sure about the coffee yet but the service is very good IMO. If I decide to cancel, I can login and cancel my account there on the page, it's a more modern approach than most from what I've seen.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

ronsil said:


> They don't roast their own. James Gourmet used to do it for them.
> 
> Not bad but I just couldn't take the marketing. Total overkill for coffee IMO


That's changed - they roast their own now: http://blog.pactcoffee.com/2014/12/15/meet-aissa-our-new-coffee-roaster/


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

thank's Ron, been put wise, only the offer was in the metro paper thought i try, but no.


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

I stayed with pact for three weeks... I did have emails and calls from them within the time however on cancelling a couple of months ago I haven't had any correspondence or phone calls which is nice.


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> I think they're pretty good on the marketing front. If you don't tell them not to, then you'll get loads but it's also very customisable from what I've seen.


well....

my experiece so far has been a 'PITA' (pain in the ***) as I kept receiving daily multiple emails (marketing ones from them), it did have an 'unsubscribe' link which 'every single time' I clicked on, duly filled in my details, got a confirmation saying I would not be emailed anymore, only to receive more marketing emails!!!

after many attempts to take myself off this pain in the... email list (made sure my account also was reflecting this) I had to call them and politely tell them what a pain they were and if the emails did not stop now I certainly will not be using them anymore

the emails have now stopped!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Ah, they must have had a glitch







, I don't get any apart from ones saying they'll ship me a bag of coffee and what it is. Then I can change the coffee if I want...


----------



## xooch (May 27, 2015)

I don't know if they ever send me emails - if there's an order confirmation, I don't remember it...

Been thinking about jumping ship for the hasbean subscription. However, I haven't regretted trying the pact subscription - got a cheap £1 bag and some experience - and none of the marketing problems others have had!


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

I tried Pact for about 3 months. In the end I realised it's marketed towards someone less "crazy/nuts/mindless" about coffee.


Most of the time their coffee was good. Not sure how that changed when they started roasting because I left by then. For a period of time they had the Fig Pudding Espresso which I found exceptionally good. Probably best espresso I made at home last year. Worked wonders with my setup at the time.

I didn't like that you can only order one bag at a time (I hear that has changed). That's basically 250g of espresso for a whole week. I would go through MUCH more than that in a week. This meant I had to call every time to get the order altered so I can get more espresso. I won't say how much I had to add each week









If you unsubscribe from Pact you can't go back and check your ordered history which is unfortunate. You can only do that if you are back on the subscription which I find to be quite annoying. Took me sometime to remember the name of the Fig Pudding Espresso which I am still in the hunt for

I didn't think their Marketing was excessive. After I unsubscribed, I did, periodically, receive calls from them. It wasn't a lot though (maybe 2-3 calls total). Last call I did say however that I don't think that Pact is for me and the calls stopped since then. The total number of emails I received from Feb-2014 to date was 46 which includes order confirmations 

I liked Pact but in the end it's not for me since I don't think I am into subscriptions in the first place. I like to be free as a bird


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Yes you can get more than one per week now.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Noticed PACT are running another promotion.

Go to our site and sign up to the Pact service with voucher code BETTER15 to get your first 250g bag for £1 with free postage (sign-up only takes 2 minutes, it's as easy as abc). That's about 15 cups' worth. Pact operates on a flexible subscription model but *you can cancel any time so there really are no strings attached to this £1 offer. If it's not for you,* *you're free to close your account straight away and we won't bother you again.*

http://welcome.pactcoffee.com/lfc/


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

goodq said:


> If you unsubscribe from Pact you can't go back and check your ordered history which is unfortunate. You can only do that if you are back on the subscription which I find to be quite annoying. Took me sometime to remember the name of the Fig Pudding Espresso which I am still in the hunt for


Try James Gourmet Coffee as they did all PACTs roasting back then. JGC may call it by a different name, but you can ring and ask if they have a blend remarkably similar to the one you liked.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

hartshay said:


> Mmm not for me either


Why are you bringing old posts back with pointless replies?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

froggystyle said:


> Why are you bringing old posts back with pointless replies?


Spam to up his post count for the F/S section at a guess.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thought that was only 5 though?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I thought you needed 20 for something?

Raffles? I dunno, lol.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Why are you bringing old posts back with pointless replies?


Maybe they've tried them and thats how they genuinely feel and just wanted to add their tuppence worth



Dylan said:


> I thought you needed 20 for something?
> 
> Raffles? I dunno, lol.


5, ive just checked


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I think it's a bot but could be wrong.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

I did give that trial a go months ago.. the bag ended up in a bin - a total waste of £1!


----------



## Geetarman (Nov 2, 2015)

Just got an offer for them, use code V60NEW to get a V60 thrown in for free.

For £6.95 per bag I thought I'd give it a try, easy to cancel if it's no good.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've just ordered a trial too - worth a £1 if nothing else.


----------



## ValfromPact (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi Guys, I work for Pactcoffee.com - for this week only we're doing free bags of coffee on your first order. You can use the code valentinsentme and you'll get £10 credit applied straight into your account so your first order will be free. The second one will be 40% off or so. So pretty good deal. If you have any questions about our coffes / service let me know. More than happy to answer any of them.

Cheers,

Valentin from Pact


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Valentin

The best way to get noticed is to contact me [email protected] or via PM to talk about advertising on the forum

Glenn


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

I tried this offer and got a free pack of "fruit and nuts" blend and I cannot believe how good they are.

Yes the marketing emails started, but I opted out of this and haven't heard from

Them since.

Recommended


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

lotsa ppl complaining here - and elsewhere - about continuing follow-up marketing emails

especially on my 'bike forum'

in Mozilla Thunderbird email you can 'make a filter from this message'

i always choose 'Delete from POP server' if i dont want to hear from them ever again


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

which bike forum?


----------

